# [choix de matos] ordinateur portable

## creuvard

Voila je sait que ce message n'as pas vraiment ca place sur ce forum car ce n'est pas vraiment un pbrobleme de configuration, mais voila je cherche en ce moment a m'acheter un ordinateur portable et je me demandais si quelques un d'entre vous pourraient me conseiller sur le portable idéal pour gentoo ( c'est a dire que tous soit configurable sans trop de probleme sans avoir besoin d'etre intelligent   :Embarassed:  et en meme temps pas dépassé d'ici 2 semaines  )

Alors voila je penche pour un ou deux modèle: 

# MEDION Portable RAM2000 XP2600+ - Tuner TV 

# TOSHIBA Portable Satellite A60-743 - Mobile Pentium 4 518 

alors j'avoue que le medion a ma préférance a cause du tuner TV mais l'inconvenient majeur est qu'il a est qu'il est  muni d'une carte ATI.

Alors voila je vous demande donc conseil sur le choix que je doit faire.

Pour ceux qui ont des idées et des recomandations je les remercie d'avance.

----------

## LostControl

A voir tes 2 choix, aucun n'a un processeur Intel Pentium M. Je te conseille de regarder également du côté des portables à base de Pentium M (Centrino). Ils sont peut-être un poil plus cher mais ce processeur est vraiment idéal pour le portable. J'ai un laptop HP nx7000 avec un Pentium M 1.5 GHz et en -O2, je compile plus rapidement qu'avec mon P4 2.4 GHz en -O3. J'ai une carte ATI et je tourne avec des drivers libres (et pas ces %#& de drivers proprio). L'accélération 3D est minimale (je peux jouer à Quake 3 sans trop booster les options) mais au moins c'est 100% stable. A toi de voir ce que tu veux faire avec ton laptop !

A+

----------

## FouiniX

C'est vrai qu'il faut avant tout miser sur un P4 M pour avoir de l'autonomie et éviter les souffleries.

L'inconvénient du Médion c'est quand même ca marque    :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Si t'es étudiant y'a deux portables ous linux ici : http://bd.educnet.education.fr/mipe/offres.php

----------

## scout

 *FouiniX wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'il faut avant tout miser sur un P4 M pour avoir de l'autonomie et éviter les souffleries.

 

attention, le Pentium 4 M c'est pas pareil que le Pentium M, toujours trouvé sous la mention "centrino"

en effet centrino = marketing + processeur Pentium M + carte wifi intel

Donc même si il est théoriquement possible de trouver un portable avec un pentium m et sans le wifi de chez intel, ça n'arrive jamais car les constructeurs veulent bénéficier du logo "centrino" et donc rajoutent toujours le wifi de chez intel à leurs portabloes munis de Pentium M

C'est le Pentium M le mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *FouiniX wrote:*   C'est vrai qu'il faut avant tout miser sur un P4 M pour avoir de l'autonomie et éviter les souffleries. 
> 
> attention, le Pentium 4 M c'est pas pareil que le Pentium M, toujours trouvé sous la mention "centrino"
> 
> en effet centrino = marketing + processeur Pentium M + carte wifi intel
> ...

 

+1 Pentium M

+1 Toshiba (excellent portable)

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *FouiniX wrote:*   C'est vrai qu'il faut avant tout miser sur un P4 M pour avoir de l'autonomie et éviter les souffleries. 
> 
> attention, le Pentium 4 M c'est pas pareil que le Pentium M, toujours trouvé sous la mention "centrino"
> 
> en effet centrino = marketing + processeur Pentium M + carte wifi intel
> ...

 

Merci scout, d'avoir fait la distinction.

De plus tu peu trouver des portables qui te proposent d'autres cartes que les cartes wifi intel avec des pentium-M du genre chez dell (message posté depuis un inspiron 8600 P-M 1.7 avec un carte dell truemobile 1300 (chipset broadcom b/g)) 

donc si tu vherches bien tu trouveras ton bonheur.

----------

## silentdav

salut 

je possède le medion 

points noir(liste non exhaustive  :Confused: ) :

-la carte ATI est vraiment mauvaise (driver xorg... fais une recherche IGP 320 sur le forum) c'est de la mémoire partagée, n'espère pas faire de grande chose avec (j'ai pas réussi à faire de la vraie transparence utilisable)

-le bios est vraiment vraiment minimaliste

pour moi le principal atout c'était le wifi intégré et le prix 

ps : le tuner TV est une carte pcmcia donc plus d"extension possible via ce port

si tu veux d'autres infos tu peux me MP

----------

## kwenspc

les Dell 8xxx sont bien, robuste, le suivi client est parfait, maj bios etc...

mais surtout pas les 5xxx...j'ai un 5100 et perso c'est la croix et la bannière (pour se sustenté...non je rigole) pour faire fonctionner l'ACPI au minimum.

(faut récupérer le dsdt du pc, le décompiler, le modifier  :Smile:  le recompiler avec iasl, patcher le noyau pour que ce dernier utilise le dsdt modifié etc...nan serieux c'est pas le top!)

les cartes ATI c'est vraiment pas un problème sauf si c'est de l'IGP...là non.

Moi aussi je pencherais plus pour le toshiba. c'est robuste, généralement assez compatible (sauf à un moment quand ils ont fait du i830 comme CG...)

après faut voir sur http://www.linux-laptop.net/ pour être sûr de pas prendre un truc que tu traineras comme un boulet.

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> les Dell 8xxx sont bien, robuste, le suivi client est parfait, maj bios etc...
> 
> 

 

oui ils sont bien avec une carte nvidia   :Wink: 

le seul truc chiant c'est le bios qui est reconnu par défut comme cassé sous les 2.6 et ne veut pas activer l'apic mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de feinter (il  a un howto qui traine mais je l'ai pas encore testé sur le documentations trips & tricks)

bon après il faut vraiment voir ce que tu veux faire avec ton protable, si c'est l'emener partout avec toi, les 15 pouces de plus de 3 kilos c'est peut-être pas le bon choix... vaut peut-être mieux aller voir du côté des 12 pouces IBM ou Apple.

[OFF] @ yuk ou tout autre possesseur de laptop apple: ils sont comment à l'usage? pas trop lent par rapport aux x86 correspondant? (du genre entre un G4 1.2 Ghz et un p3 1.2 ou un P-M 1.2?)

----------

## matthias*

Je tourne perso sous Gentoo avec un ACER Aspire 2001 WLCi (Pentium M 1,4 - Centrino - 15,4" WXGA - 512Mb - 40Gb - DVD/CD-RW - ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 - FreeBox - routeur WiFi SMC BARRICADE 2804 WBR) et pas de problèmes tt a été configuré sans trop de soucis,  ma compil la plus longue fut OpenOffice ( dans les 7-8 heures si mes souvenirs sont bons, donc de nuit  :Smile:  ), un seul point de vigilance , le SAV semble moyen d'aprés certains forums (perso pas eu besoin de les contacter).

A+

----------

## kwenspc

sireyessire:

   oui oui ça marche, justement c'est le DSDT qu'il faut bidouiller...le howto est pas mal. Moi le pb sous mon 5100 c le compteur ACPI qui marche pas   :Sad: 

tout est détecté pourtant (lid, power, battery, etc...). mais comme le compteur acpi tourne pas au moment où il y a un évènement acpi ben les actions se lancent pas...snifff. et à priori ça serait ptet un bug kernel car avec le 2.4.22 ça marchait. faut voir...

----------

## john7002

Je me permet de rajouter un point concernant les processeurs centrino, il faut dorénavent à l'achat privilégier les modèle de type "dothan" par rapport aux "anciens" modèles appellés "banias". La différence est assez remarquable puisque les dothan possédent 2 Mo de cache L2 contre 1Mo pour les Banias, ce qui fait une net différence à l'utilisation, d'autant plus que les gammes de prix sont sensiblement identiques.

Enfin dernier point que je voudrais rajouter concerne les Acer, je te déconseille fortement cette marque, non pas pour les machines qui sont peut être pas mauvaises en elles-même, mais comme le précise mathias, la SAV est la PLUS mauvaise du marché.

----------

## kwenspc

oui et il parait que sur certains ACER dans la DSDT il y a un if(_OS...),

condition qui véirifie bien que vous utilisez M$ zindoz...auquel cas vous aurez accès à la DSDT sinon ça marche pas  génial hein! (grrrrrr)

qui a dit que M$ était un monopole???   :Mad: 

bon heureusement avec notre os favoris on peut bidouiller cette même DSDT.

à propos de monopole M$, si le bios est dit "cassé" sous un dell c parce que ces idiots compilent la dsdt justement avec un compilateur microsoft...alors même qu'IASL, le compilateur intel fait pour ça est gratuit et porté sur différent OS.

----------

## sireyessire

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> Je me permet de rajouter un point concernant les processeurs centrino, il faut dorénavent à l'achat privilégier les modèle de type "dothan" par rapport aux "anciens" modèles appellés "banias". La différence est assez remarquable puisque les dothan possédent 2 Mo de cache L2 contre 1Mo pour les Banias, ce qui fait une net différence à l'utilisation, d'autant plus que les gammes de prix sont sensiblement identiques.
> 
> 

 

c'est vrai que les dothans ont l'air sympa avec 2Mo de cache L2 mais, le gain de performances est-il réellement significatif? cela n'est pas sur car il faudrait une ram de plus de 2go pour que cela devienne interessant, non? (il existe une super formule mais je la retrouve plus   :Confused:  , le truc étant que doubler le cache c'est bien mais on atteind vite une limite si la ram n'augmente pas et si c'est pour gagner 4%, ça vaut pas le coup  :Razz: 

Rappel: le cache fait partie des composants consommant le plus dans un processeur   :Wink: 

----------

## restecool

je te déconseille medion, j'en ai eu un pendant 1 an et demi dont 4 mois an SAV, obligé de faire appel à un avocat pour me le faire rembourser.

sinon j'ai toujours un dell inspiron 7000 je crois (400mhz, 20Go, 128 Mo ecran 15") qui marche toujours depui 1999.

maintenant j'ai un inspiron 8600 (d'ailleurs j'aurais des questions à poser à sireyessire :+) ) qui marche nickel.

j'ai pu tester différent portables HP, Compaq, fujitsu ... et je resterait chez dell: le meilleur son, qualité d'écran, disposition du clavier ...)

Par contre si tu optes pour un dell, fais attention il y a des "promos" tous les mois et selon par quel lien tu passes ce n'est jamais le même prix.

donc à la commande, il faut l'enregistrer mais ne pas payer puis appeler les vendeurs. Et là il faut que tu montre ta capcité à marchander   :Razz: 

A+

----------

## Delvin

Je vais moi aussi acheter un portable, un acer 1513 LMI a base d'athlon 64 est ce que ca fonctionne bien ces petites betes la avec une gentoo et de surcroit sur un portable ???

merci

----------

## sireyessire

 *restecool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> maintenant j'ai un inspiron 8600 (d'ailleurs j'aurais des questions à poser à sireyessire :+) ) qui marche nickel.
> 
> 

 

vas-y j'attends tes questions par pm ou sous icq

----------

## john7002

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> c'est vrai que les dothans ont l'air sympa avec 2Mo de cache L2 mais, le gain de performances est-il réellement significatif? cela n'est pas sur car il faudrait une ram de plus de 2go pour que cela devienne interessant, non? (il existe une super formule mais je la retrouve plus   , le truc étant que doubler le cache c'est bien mais on atteind vite une limite si la ram n'augmente pas et si c'est pour gagner 4%, ça vaut pas le coup 
> 
> Rappel: le cache fait partie des composants consommant le plus dans un processeur  

 

Certes, mais le dothan est gravé en 0,09 micron. Ce qui permet au CPU de fonctionner avec un voltage plus petit, ce qui a un effet positif sur la consommation électrique (même si d'un autre coté tu reperds au niveau du cache qui a augmenté!). Les test sur machine identiques prouvent que le dothan 2ghz et le banias 1.7ghz ont eu une autonomie quasi identiques.Sur certains benchmarks, le CPU dothan est en moyenne 20% plus rapide, regarde la différence de fps pour quake3 (ce qui est pour moi assez significative). Enfin perso pour le même prix, même si la ram coince à un moment, j'opte pour le dothan   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Perso je vais prendre un petit ibook. Ils sont bien sympa.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Perso je vais prendre un petit ibook. Ils sont bien sympa.

 

ibook, powerbook ... je me laisserai bien tenter. Pourquoi tu prendrais ibook et pas powerbook ( apart la difference de prix) ? t'as pas peur d'avoir des problèmes avec la carte vidéo ?

j'hésite ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Perso je vais prendre un petit ibook. Ils sont bien sympa. 
> 
> ibook, powerbook ... je me laisserai bien tenter. Pourquoi tu prendrais ibook et pas powerbook ( apart la difference de prix) ? t'as pas peur d'avoir des problèmes avec la carte vidéo ?
> 
> j'hésite ...

 

ben si je ne m'abuse le powerbook il peut avoir une nvidia non? donc de ce côté là il y a pas de problème de carte vidéo.

Sinon, il paraitrait que bientôt (oui je sais cette rumeur sort tous les 2 mois) apple va sortir (enfin!) ces G5 portables ce qui aura 2 effets: un nouveau laptop dispo plus performants et plus cher, mais baissera surement le prix des G4    :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ben si je ne m'abuse le powerbook il peut avoir une nvidia non

 

le powerbook 12'', oui. tous les autres sont ati. C'est un peu pour ca que je posais la question de l'ibook.

vivement que la rumeur se confirme ...

----------

## _Seth_

Si t'es étudiant, n'hésite pas : 

 *Quote:*   

> Apple s'engage auprès du gouvernement dans la mise en place du plan "MIcroportable Etudiant" lancé ce jour par François Fillon. Ce plan permet à chaque étudiant d'acquérir un ordinateur portable équipé d'une connexion wi-fi sur la base d'un café par jour sur 365 jours par an et sur 3 ans.
> 
> Après la signature de l'accord-cadre signé entre Apple et le gouvernement de l'Education Nationale en juin dernier, ce projet concrétise l'implication d'Apple dans le monde de l'Education et sa volonté de proposer aux étudiants une offre, à tarifs préférentiels, d'équipements et de services simples d'utilisation et conviviaux.
> 
> L'offre concerne l'iBook 12", l'iBook 14" et le PowerBook 15" d'Apple, tous équipés de Wi-fi et d'un antivirus. Les iBook et PowerBook sont conçus pour accompagner les étudiants tout au long de la journée, chaque jour et leur permettre d'être plus productifs, plus créatifs et plus mobiles.

 

lu sur http://zataz.com/ et ça concerne aussi Asus, Dell, FGI, HP, IBM, Nec, Sony et Toshiba (Asus, c'est vraiment bien : robuste, maj et en plus rassasie le besoin technophile, sinon mention spéciale aux Macs  :Razz:  même s'ils ne sont pas en G5)

Pour les ex-étudiants : ça pourrait presque valoir une petite inscription en DEUG (pardon licence 1) de Jap'  :Wink:  (environ 150 l'inscription sans sécu   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Perso je vais prendre un petit ibook. Ils sont bien sympa. 
> 
> ibook, powerbook ... je me laisserai bien tenter. Pourquoi tu prendrais ibook et pas powerbook ( apart la difference de prix) ? t'as pas peur d'avoir des problèmes avec la carte vidéo ?
> 
> j'hésite ...

 

Justement pour le prix !

Mais si tu m'offres la différence je prend un powerbook sans hésiter !!!

En tt cas merci de cette générosité tu viens de faire un heureux.   :Razz: 

----------

## drakken

perso je prevois un achat de portable importé par http://www.keynux.fr

certes un peu plus cher que les pc dans les grandes surfaces, mais au niveau performances, 

ca n a rien a voir.

j'ai pu voir touner un modele agora sur linux, c aussi puissant qu un desktop.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Si t'es étudiant, n'hésite pas :  <snip> 

 

bah non ... meme a la sncf j'ai plus de reductions ...  :Sad: 

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Justement pour le prix !
> 
> Mais si tu m'offres la différence je prend un powerbook sans hésiter !!!
> 
> En tt cas merci de cette générosité tu viens de faire un heureux. Razz

 

 :Smile: 

on cherche tous un généreux mécène ... Dès que j'en trouve un je te fais signe.

----------

## Pachacamac

Regarde dans le mirroir. Ensuite fais moi signe  :Smile: 

En tt cas le prix aux USA vaut vraiment le coup. Malheuresement si on importe on paye la douane... très cher !

----------

## marvin rouge

j'ai l'impression que en suisse la tva est un peut moins chere qu'en france.

Powerbook 17'' de base (sans aucune reduction): 

suisse -> 3900 CHF + 300 CHF TVA ( eq 2600 euros + 200 euros tva )

france -> 2500 euros + 500 euros TVA

bon, tu gagnes 200 euros. Et c'est encore mieux au us. Mais la suisse c'est plus près.  Si t'as un pote dans le coin (us ou suisse) tu peux toujours t'en faire ramener un sans passer par la douane. Mais après si t'as besoin du SAV t'es mal.

pfff ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Bah pour la SAV tu prend l'applecare. C'est une garantie à couverture mondiale. En plus elle coûte environ 2x moins cher aux USA qu'ici.

Aux environs de 2300 aux USA. + 400 aller/retour = 2700 au lieu de 3000

Ca vaut plus le coup si t'en prend 2. Mais c'est le prix sans TVA FR...

T'as aussi la possibilité d'économiser encore si tu prend les offres étudiantes. 

Et encore mieux tu te fais embaucher steward comme ca en plus t'es payé   :Cool: 

Mais bon il ne faut pas réver...

----------

## marvin rouge

je comprends pas ton histoire de tva. tu passes la douane avec ton portable, c'est ton outil de travail (je passe souvent entre la suisse et la france avec mon portable et j'ai jamais eu de probleme.)

Evidement, si t'as une dizaine de powerbooks dans ton sac, t'auras du mal a faire croire aux douaniers que c'est ton portable que t'as acheté en france y'a 6 mois .... Mais 1, ca doit passer. Si tu laisses pas trainer la facture de la veille juste à coté. 

On en trouve en duty-free ?  :Very Happy: 

mmmm, on devient completement OFF, la.

+

----------

## creuvard

merci beaucoup pour vos reply.

il ne me reste plus qu'a examiner tout cela et faire mon choix.  :Laughing: 

merci a touS.

----------

